# The Ultimate Request Thread



## evilflame (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been looking around the forum, and i noticed the previous request thread was shut down (locked) sadly because of that people have had no one to fill requests, because of that this thread has come into existence.

The rules are pretty simple, if you don't mind filling requests then post a reply telling me so and i'll add you to the artist list so everyone who don't mind filling in requests will be seen and will be credited just for taking part and trying to help out these requests.

As for the people who are posting requests.... well lets see.

First state what type of picture you want

signature (please give dimentions)
avy (please give dimentions)
wallpaper (800x600 or 1024x768 only)
sketch (just a basic black and white rough drawing)
clean sketch (not rough)
coloured drawing
drawn&photoshopped (this is basically mixed media)
Full photoshop non coloured
Full photoshop with colour
other (if other please describe what type of drawing you'd like)

If you ask for signatures or avy's or full photoshopped pictures and want animations too, then you must state this.

Additionally when you ask for a request you may only request one picture at a time, and can only request a picture once every 48 hours this way this thread won't get too crowded with the same people repeatedly asking for more drawings straight away.

You may also say which artist you would like to do your picture if you have a favoured artist in mind, if you don't mind that anyone does it then you may also receive more than one picture in return.

If you don't like what the artist did for your request don't be mad or shout at them telling them it's crap, artists work hard to forfill your request, just because it's not the way you wanted doesn't mean they didn't do a good job, also they spent there own time filling your request so also think before you reply and give them some good feedback for there hard work. (but if you want you can critisize aswell to help them improve)

When you are going to fill a request you must pm me that you are going to take up the request, that way i can add it to the first page and latest pages to let people know you are started there requests, you can also post that you are doing that request in the topic itself, but please pm me aswell this will make it simplier for everyone.

And also remember when you ask for a request you must give all and as many details as possible, don't just post something like, " i want a picture of sasuke" state what you want him doing and such.

Hentai picture can be requested but remember not all artists will be willing to draw them and if they will they may blur genitals and other area's as they drew it, so don't be mad at them, also artists have the right to copyright pictures with there signature or trademark.

When requesting signatures and avy's please get images this will save time.

Remember to respect other members.

UPDATE::

Remember to follow these rules too
Link removed

Additionally i think it's time we added a new rule aswell, since everyone is being a little inpatient, you do not keep repeatedly repost unforfilled requests, 
you need to be more patient, and realise that artists are doing this for fun, and they are taking there own time out of there life just to forfill your requests so be patient for them, also you may not request a specific person anymore, if you do your request may not be forfilled, the reason this rule has been added is due to the amount of inpatient people who request something to dobe, and then get angry for dobe taking a while to forfill the request, when she has loads of others to do too.

You can enter who you like to do the request, or who you'd prefer but no more requesting specific people, this way others can do your request for you instead, and you may even get better results than you thought.

When a request is forfilled please give rep and credits to the artist that did them.

Artists​EvilFlame
Therahedwig
zamiel
RLTTJM
Pineapple Nutty
smercury
Dobe
achmed the cheesenapper
Chaps​
Current Requests​

This section is changed, from now on if your request hasn't been forfilled just repost it, but make sure isn't on the current page.
​
Finished Requests​??st?nt.?h?d?W Request - Sig and avy set
Nick Restriction - Naruto Sig 
Akatsuki Bozz - Anime/Manga style wallpaper
Shadowfox - Signature
Panda Chan - Bleach Signature
ShadowKaton - Naruto avy
KabutoXx - Signature
DemonChild6 - Signature
Copy.Nin - sig & Avy Set
Dances-of-Shadows - Full Photoshopped Image
鬼鮫 - Sig & Avy Set
Orihime_WorldWonder - Signature
Dances-of-Shadows - Singnature
anBU_YuFFie - Image Photoshopped
Orihime_WorldWonder - Signature
DemonChild6 - Avy
Fall3n.AnG3L - Signature
Hatake_Suspect - Signature
anBU_YuFFie - Sig & Avy
Taichou Urahara Kisuke - Signature
shirou - Drawn Image
Wd0 - Signature [x2]
anBU_YuFFie - Signature
ino tenshi - Avy [x2] & Signature
Bruce-lee - Sig & Avy
​


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 18, 2006)

Good idea, I would like to help out!


----------



## evilflame (Aug 18, 2006)

Cool good to hear, do you have a specific artist name or is your username fine?


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 18, 2006)

evilflame said:
			
		

> Cool good to hear, do you have a specific artist name or is your username fine?


username is fine...

EDIT: Just to put in my speciallities:
Original art, colourings, art based on description.


----------



## Panda_Chan (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd like to request either a Fullmetal Alchemist Signature or a Bleach Signature from someone. It doesn't matter who. 

here's the request:

The FMA one:
No need anymore...though if someone's already started, I'll gladly take it. 

The Bleach one:
Pictures: Yaciru
Colours: Regular colour Yachiru on a sorta steely-grey type background.
Size: 400X150
Text: same as FMA one.


If someone could do one of those sigs, or both, that'd be great and I'd be most appreciative. Thanks ^_^


----------



## zamiel (Aug 18, 2006)

count me in as an artist ( no sigs nor wallpapers) .
use my user name.
and also im going on a trip so if anyone request things from me, i'll work on them while im on the trip, but i won't be able to color or to scan so you'll have to  wait till i get back for me to post them :B


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok I I'm In I Do Wallpapers Userbars Sigs But The Image For The Sigs Has TO Have A Transparent Background And I Edit Stuff And Nothing Animated


----------



## Caile (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a request for a signature + avatar Set

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Text: Night Shift
Color: Um, Dark X\
Size: Default .. Like the one I currently have or a bit wider


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 19, 2006)

Distant Shadow Here Are Your Sigs V1 And V2

V1

v2


----------



## Pineapple Nutty (Aug 19, 2006)

ME! i wanna be an artist please, id like to do sigs and icons 

use my username


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok Evilflame I Want TO Make A New Rule One That States You Have To Have Images


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 19, 2006)

Ok And Here's The Avatar


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 19, 2006)

well my request is :
ANY ANIMATED WALLPAPER IN ANIME STYLE PLZ

naruto,dbz/gt,hajime no ippo,one piece,ANY GOOD ANIME WHICH GIVES YA KOOL IDEA FOR AN ANIMATED WALLPAPER

it should be 1024x768 (if its too hard or so you can make me 800x600)

thank you very much in advance and thx to evilflame for this thread


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 19, 2006)

Akatsuki Bozz said:
			
		

> well my request is :
> ANY ANIMATED WALLPAPER IN ANIME STYLE PLZ
> 
> naruto,dbz/gt,hajime no ippo,one piece,ANY GOOD ANIME WHICH GIVES YA KOOL IDEA FOR AN ANIMATED WALLPAPER
> ...


An animated wallpaper?

Do you mean a wallpaper in anime-style? Because you can't animate wallpapers...


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 19, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> An animated wallpaper?
> 
> Do you mean a wallpaper in anime-style? Because you can't animate wallpapers...



exactly 

and i want one of the animes which i wrote down above before if possible

if someone could make me one it would be awesome


----------



## Iruka (Aug 19, 2006)

I would really love to help but I can only probably do *one* request a week due to RL issue getting in the way ne. =| If that's still alright then I'll help. 

What I can help with is: Coloured drawing and/or Sig/Avy for now....


----------



## Caile (Aug 19, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> Distant Shadow Here Are Your Sigs V1 And V2
> 
> V1
> 
> v2



 If it is any trouble.. Could you make it smaller >_< I dont need most of their body .. Just alittle bit below the shoulders and up. and the Avatar looks great. XD Just um, It's 150x150 .. I'm not a senior member yet >_<


----------



## Charizard (Aug 20, 2006)

i'd like to request a naruto and FMA sig!

FMA sig:
Pictures: Ed and Al you can choose the pics 
Colors: black, red
Size: 400X150
Text: flamboozie in bottom right corner

Naruto sig
Picture: Kabuto (any kabuto works for me)
Colors: blue, black
Size: 400X150
Text: Flamboozie in bottom right corner


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 20, 2006)

YO i wanted to say that my requset is still alive


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 20, 2006)

REQUEST FOR ZAMIEL!!!

Image refs: [Shinsen-Subs]​_Demonbane​_-​_03​_[E1A36567].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Demonbane​_-​_03​_[E1A36567].avi

these two together ^^ maybe eating a sea-salt ice pop or sumtin, waste up is cool too. If u could could u color it too?


----------



## RLTTJM (Aug 20, 2006)

??st?nt.?h?d?W said:
			
		

> If it is any trouble.. Could you make it smaller >_< I dont need most of their body .. Just alittle bit below the shoulders and up. and the Avatar looks great. XD Just um, It's 150x150 .. I'm not a senior member yet >_<


It'll Problay Shrink It Cuz's Mine 150x150


----------



## zamiel (Aug 21, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> REQUEST FOR ZAMIEL!!!
> 
> Image refs: click here to see it
> click here to see it
> ...


i work on the sketch asap, but remeber i won't be able to postit till 2 weeks from now.

side note- what an sea salt ice pop?  D: i googled it and it sais they be mighty tasty , but i couldn't find a decent picture of it.


----------



## Nick Restriction (Aug 21, 2006)

I would like to request a naruto signature made by anyone I don't really care who.


Type: Sig

Pic: Sasuke (will attach url for pic, its really as a wallpaper but I was hoping if you can make it as a sig)

Colours: Dark Blue and Black (Clashing)

Size: As big enough to be a forum sig for diff forums.

Text: "Nick Restriction ..... Inevitable" (without quotes) in bottom right corner

Specific.:make it as powerful as possible as you can see the energy from the pic i provided. wondering if u can smudge it A BIT.


URL: click here to see it


If you can. please email me it at xamdia@hotmail.com












aa


----------



## Caile (Aug 21, 2006)

RLTTJM said:
			
		

> It'll Problay Shrink It Cuz's Mine 150x150



Um, That solves the avatar problem. The signature Height is too high. If you read me correctly. Could you edit it so that it's from their upper chest and higher?


----------



## SMercury (Aug 21, 2006)

Nick Restriction said:
			
		

> I would like to request a naruto signature made by anyone I don't really care who.
> 
> 
> Type: Sig
> ...




I'll give it a try


EDIT: I tried to capture the power. Hope it's good enough


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 21, 2006)

is nobody here skilled enough to make animated wallpaperz anime/manga style ?!?! 
it shouldnt be that hard.... i thought its an "ultimate request thread" animated wallpapers are ultimate...

EDIT: i dont mean animated like a wallpaper which shows simply different pics... i mean like an endless fight or aura/chakra charging char from any anime


----------



## Shirou-chan (Aug 21, 2006)

zamiel said:
			
		

> i work on the sketch asap, but remeber i won't be able to postit till 2 weeks from now.
> 
> side note- what an sea salt ice pop?  D: i googled it and it sais they be mighty tasty , but i couldn't find a decent picture of it.


----------



## Nick Restriction (Aug 21, 2006)

um SMercury can you mkae the name stand out more and in a cool font that one is nice bUt I can hardly see the name XD.. It would be soooo appreciated.

oh and the Inevitabl part lol think ya can make it darker? took me like 1hr to figure out where it was.
TY


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 21, 2006)

Akatsuki Bozz said:
			
		

> is nobody here skilled enough to make animated wallpaperz anime/manga style ?!?!
> it shouldnt be that hard.... i thought its an "ultimate request thread" animated wallpapers are ultimate...
> 
> EDIT: i dont mean animated like a wallpaper which shows simply different pics... i mean like an endless fight or aura/chakra charging char from any anime


Well, I would love to, but the problem is that I kind of suck at fanart, and my make-stuff-shiny' skill isn't too great either.
I could make a wallpaper completely illustrated, but that'll take some time...

PS. the term you are looking for is 'epic'


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 21, 2006)

YEEEEAY


----------



## SMercury (Aug 21, 2006)

Nick Restriction said:
			
		

> um SMercury can you mkae the name stand out more and in a cool font that one is nice bUt I can hardly see the name XD.. It would be soooo appreciated.
> 
> oh and the Inevitabl part lol think ya can make it darker? took me like 1hr to figure out where it was.
> TY



No te preocupes; I will pimp up Sasuke tonight and make him shine


----------



## SMercury (Aug 22, 2006)

I hope this is a little better. It's a bit darker and more "dark blue vs. black." The text is hopefully a little better to decipher:


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 22, 2006)

Akatsuki Bozz said:
			
		

> YEEEEAY


I hope you like kyuubi


----------



## zamiel (Aug 22, 2006)

oh, okeis.
i'll get working on the sketch today ...and i bought some nice prisma color markers  , so if i can i'll start to color it as soon as i  finish the sketch.


----------



## Nick Restriction (Aug 23, 2006)

I need a new sig lol it will be the last for quite some time..

Pic : Link removed

Size: Forum size

Color: Both sides aurors (orange and blue) clash against each other..

Text: where both aurors clash "Nick Restriction" (without quotes) comes up shiny.

This would be great lol sorry... Thought it would be a great idea for a forum sig.

SMercury, you don't have to do it lol.. I've already asked enough from you..

TY PPL!


----------



## Shadowfox (Aug 23, 2006)

Request for Dobe-chan! 

I found a really cute black and white chibi picture of Zack and Cloud. And I took the liberty of coloring it. So I was wondering if you could make a sig out of it, since I love your style so much!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Please have it say Zack+Cloud. That's all. Thank you so much! Reps and credits of course will follow.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 23, 2006)

do u make motion avatars (animated gifs)?

if yes, then can i have this?

125x125
Episode 1 where Yondaime appears on Gamabunta.
timeframe:00:00-01:00 (begining of actual episode.)


----------



## Caile (Aug 23, 2006)

Mansewerz , Stop requesting non-stop in different shops. There's a limit to how much you can request.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 23, 2006)

Shadowfox said:
			
		

> Request for Dobe-chan!
> 
> I found a really cute black and white chibi picture of Zack and Cloud. And I took the liberty of coloring it. So I was wondering if you could make a sig out of it, since I love your style so much!
> 
> ...


:sweat I can do two style. Which one you like? Like my currect sig? or like the usual default retangular boxed sig? (I usually reside to default if no style was suggested.) Btw, what size would you like ne? Any color scheme suggestion?


----------



## Shadowfox (Aug 23, 2006)

Whatever is easiest for you, Dobe-chan. Both styles are fine with me.

If it's default 400x125 if it's the other way 400x350

Color scheme? Bright blue and purple I suppose.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 23, 2006)

Shadowfox said:
			
		

> Whatever is easiest for you, Dobe-chan. Both styles are fine with me.
> 
> If it's default 400x125 if it's the other way 400x350
> 
> Color scheme? Bright blue and purple I suppose.


Ok, I'll work on it ne. ^^


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 23, 2006)

o i c, ok will stop now.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 23, 2006)

*@Shadowfox*


----------



## Shadowfox (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, Dobe-chan, it looks wonderful! 

I love the Zack and Cloud Silhouette you added next to their names. Great touch. <33

Thank you so much!! Oh, I didn't need an avy but I'll gladly accept it anyways.


----------



## Nick Restriction (Aug 23, 2006)

Ohh.. nice *waites for someone to get to my request on page 2* ;D


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 26, 2006)

that thread sux 

*leaving thread*


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 26, 2006)

Panda_Chan said:
			
		

> I'd like to request either a Fullmetal Alchemist Signature or a Bleach Signature from someone. It doesn't matter who.
> 
> here's the request:
> 
> ...




It was quite hard for me to do this with such a  cute character, but in the end I just abused the KPT plug-in.
I hope you like it...


----------



## Panda_Chan (Aug 26, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> It was quite hard for me to do this with such a  cute character, but in the end I just abused the KPT plug-in.
> I hope you like it...




It's great. Thank you so much ^_^ I love it.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Aug 26, 2006)

I would like an avatar, please.
dimesions:125x125
I would like it to be Sasuke, from the anime, I want him to be using a Katon, with black and purple flames. Also I would like ShadowKaton written across the the top, in whatever color+font goes with the pic, but it should be easy enough to make out. Thank you for your time and effort. I posted this in the request sticky, the second one, but no one replied there. I hope I get a response here.


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 26, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:
			
		

> I would like an avatar, please.
> dimesions:125x125
> I would like it to be Sasuke, from the anime, I want him to be using a Katon, with black and purple flames. Also I would like ShadowKaton written across the the top, in whatever color+font goes with the pic, but it should be easy enough to make out. Thank you for your time and effort. I posted this in the request sticky, the second one, but no one replied there. I hope I get a response here.


There aren't many good pictures of Sasuke doing a kanton out there, would you mind if I drew it?


----------



## Sexta Espada (Aug 26, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> There aren't many good pictures of Sasuke doing a kanton out there, would you mind if I drew it?


Not at all, it should fully colored, if that's not to much work for you. I can wait, if I have to. Thanks!!


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 26, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:
			
		

> Not at all, it should fully colored, if that's not to much work for you. I can wait, if I have to. Thanks!!


I made three versions for you:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Full picture:


125x125:


and a 100x100:





I hope you like them.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Aug 26, 2006)

^^^Thanks man, those are really great, and I just uploaded it! 
But I noticed a tiny error,(sorry), you spelled katon "kanton".
If you would fix it, thanks. If not, it OK


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Aug 26, 2006)

Would anybody mind making a full photoshopped image of Sakura like the picture,(same outfit and such) and sesshoumaru from Inuyasha, but hes either sitting down or standing...and shes(if hes sitting) I want her sitting in his lap, or(if hes standing) I would like her leaning against him. Thankyou guys so much, and if ya'll cant do it Im cool with that, I was just wondering if you wouldnt mind. ...oh yeah, and try to make her shorter than him because we all know hes pretty tall..^^ much luvs You guys, the poicture of Sakura is below...Ja Ne!

P.S. try and make it kinda like their a couple...and have her hair up, like its is...Yet again thankyou for even considering the request..^^

*this one.. i specially found it for you XD*

*this one.. i specially found it for you XD*


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 27, 2006)

ShadowKaton said:
			
		

> ^^^Thanks man, those are really great, and I just uploaded it!
> But I noticed a tiny error,(sorry), you spelled katon "kanton".
> If you would fix it, thanks. If not, it OK


Ugh, Pok?mon must be gettin to me(kanto, kanton...)


----------



## evilflame (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got back so sorry for the late update on the front page.

And to Akatsuki Bozz your request was forfilled, you said it was okay to change it and it was done for you.

have a propper look again.

additionally animated wallpapers can't be done.
only animated avy's or signatures.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Aug 27, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> Ugh, Pok?mon must be gettin to me(kanto, kanton...)


It's ok man, once I was thinking and I confused Kyuubi with Ninetails.


----------



## KabutoXx (Aug 27, 2006)

Can I have a kabuto one please?
Pictures:   either would be fine prefer the one with the blue flames on his arms though up to you.
Colours: Anything you think would compliment the picture
Size: 420x120
Text:My name would be fine

Thank you for taking time to make my siggy


----------



## SMercury (Aug 27, 2006)

KabutoXx said:
			
		

> Can I have a kabuto one please?
> Pictures:   either would be fine prefer the one with the blue flames on his arms though up to you.
> Colours: Anything you think would compliment the picture
> Size: 420x120
> ...




Those pictures are very small. I don't think anyone can do anything with those.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a request. I just want a sig

size: default
text: Another killer in the house, DemonChild6
colors:red & black
pics:
*Spoiler*: __ 




(click pic to see bigger size)


----------



## Iruka (Aug 27, 2006)

DemonChild6 said:
			
		

> I have a request. I just want a sig
> 
> size: default
> text: Another killer in the house, DemonChild6
> ...



^ Fix your image links please. Only BBS code worked in forums and not HTML ne.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, sorry about that. I fixed 'em.


----------



## KabutoXx (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry one of them was the wrong image and photobucket resized them here are the pics again.Sky Lounge Garden there that is the right size finally haha sorry about that.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 27, 2006)

*@DemonChild6*
Pick which one you like best.

v1


v2



-Host on your own
-Rep + Credit

*@KabutoXx*
I'll do your.

*EDIT:*



-Host on your own
-Rep + Credit


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 28, 2006)

Dances-of-Shadows said:
			
		

> Would anybody mind making a full photoshopped image of Sakura like the picture,(same outfit and such) and sesshoumaru from Inuyasha, but hes either sitting down or standing...and shes(if hes sitting) I want her sitting in his lap, or(if hes standing) I would like her leaning against him. Thankyou guys so much, and if ya'll cant do it Im cool with that, I was just wondering if you wouldnt mind. ...oh yeah, and try to make her shorter than him because we all know hes pretty tall..^^ much luvs You guys, the poicture of Sakura is below...Ja Ne!
> 
> P.S. try and make it kinda like their a couple...and have her hair up, like its is...Yet again thankyou for even considering the request..^^
> 
> ...


SakuShessou? 

Uhm, yeah, I'll se what I wil be able to fix up for you


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool, I like the first one. Thanks Dope! I really like it.


----------



## KabutoXx (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh my that's really good thank you .


----------



## az0r (Aug 29, 2006)

Sig+ Ava Reuqest For Dobe:

Style: Kinda the your current sasuke x naruto sig just smaller 

Stock: 

Text: Copy.Nin   NarutoxSakura

thanx alot rep+credit


----------



## evilflame (Aug 29, 2006)

wow this topic is doing well , better than i thought it would do, shame i can't make signatures, maybe i should start learning ^^


----------



## Iruka (Aug 29, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Sig+ Ava Reuqest For Dobe:
> 
> Style: Kinda the your current sasuke x naruto sig just smaller
> 
> ...


um...Just so you know.....it'll be kinda hard to do because of the cut-off on the side ne.  And because of the action line on the actual body part (Sakura's right arm). I can't really guarantee that it's gonna be prefect but, I'll do my best ne.


----------



## Anbu Haru (Aug 29, 2006)

*i need a sig plz*

i need a sig on it i would like cursemark sasuke and in the back round i would like the sharingan symbal and the curse mark symbal  for the back round colors i would like it to be black and blue or what ever suits who will help me also i want the words JapanimeCentral on it plz and thank u it would be a great help  thats the link to  the pics i want iun the sig but feel free to add more if u want.









also people who love naruto alot visit my site at


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 29, 2006)

Ah, I'm gone for two days, because of camp.
Dances of Shadows, I will post your piece afterwards, I will even PM you, is that okay?


----------



## SMercury (Aug 29, 2006)

Sasuke_Haruno said:
			
		

> wat about me though????



Please don't post in Request threads after you've made the same request in a new thread. I suggest editing --> deleting your post(s) in this one.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 29, 2006)

*@Copy.Nin*



Choose which one you like best:
v1


v2



-Host yourself
-Reg + Credit


----------



## Nick Restriction (Aug 29, 2006)

I need a new sig lol ..

Pic:
Link removed g

Size: Forum size

Color: Both sides aurors (orange and blue) clash against each other..

Text: where both aurors clash "Nick Restriction" (without quotes) comes up shiny.

This would be great lol sorry... Thought it would be a great idea for a forum sig.


I posted it before somewhere but I would like to see diff outcomes.. Not to offend the guy who did it before.. I really appreciate it...

Ty.


----------



## az0r (Aug 30, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> *@Copy.Nin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanx so much its awesome!!!!


----------



## Sexta Espada (Aug 30, 2006)

Could someone edit this to say "AN IDIOT WITH THE INTERNET???" where it currently says "clever ruse"? I'd like it to be in the some font.
Here's the pic:Lee snap out of it!
Delete the "a" of the end of the line above clever ruse, to keep with the grammar.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2006)

*Hold off this request please*

Sig and avatar for Dobe

Stock:


Ava size: 125x125 & 150x150
Ava Text: none
Colors: I like the stock, I woud pretty much like it plain but if so light colors.

Sig Size: 300x100
Sig text: Young thunder
Colors: Light, like yellows or oranges...

Thanx and take your time.


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Aug 30, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> Ah, I'm gone for two days, because of camp.
> Dances of Shadows, I will post your piece afterwards, I will even PM you, is that okay?



Tis fine, thankyou..^^


----------



## Saosin (Sep 1, 2006)

Request for *Dobe*.

Request: Sig & Avatar
Avatar Size: 125 x 125
Style: Like your current signature
Image:


(Leave out the cup thingy with Naruto & Gaara)

Or, if that one is too hard



Text:
{If using the first one}: Mendokuse.

{If using the second one}: Meow.~


----------



## az0r (Sep 1, 2006)

crap accidently deleted my request -.-"

so here it is agen




> Coloring Request For Dobe ^^
> 
> Stock: 15th September news regarding europe will come out, possibly price and launch date.
> 
> ...



well thank you vey much ^^


----------



## Azurite (Sep 1, 2006)

Requesting for Dobe

Image/Stock(s):
Size:500X500
Other: Could you do mines kinda of like Squares?(similiar to the Sakura one)



cred and rep!


----------



## Iruka (Sep 1, 2006)

*@鬼鮫*



-Host yourself
-Credit


----------



## Saosin (Sep 2, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> *@鬼鮫*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMG!
*Much* better than I had expected they would be!
-reps & creds-
Thanks so much!
^_^'


----------



## Azurite (Sep 2, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Requesting for Dobe
> 
> Image/Stock(s):
> Size:500X500
> ...


re posting ^^


----------



## Iruka (Sep 2, 2006)

*@Orihime_WorldWonder*
No need to repost if it's on the same page ne. Btw, I will only do one request per member. So you'll have to choose which one you want me to work on. And you say square like the meow's one? But, that one is far from a square and I work with it depending on the stock I got.


----------



## Azurite (Sep 2, 2006)

uh.....ill choose the sakura one..


----------



## Tuan (Sep 2, 2006)

Dobe can you plz make me one of your awsome sig? =3

Stock:click here
size: your pick
Text: "FALLEN.ANGEL" <-----can you put that in kanji?

thanx lot in advance =3 cred +rep


----------



## Iruka (Sep 2, 2006)

*@Orihime_WorldWonder*


-Host yourself
-Credit


----------



## Azurite (Sep 2, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> *@Orihime_WorldWonder*
> 
> 
> -Host yourself
> -Credit


yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the bomb!!!!!!!!!!cred and rep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 3, 2006)

I dont think many people have done this but,I'd like a drawn + photoshopped picture.I'm using this picture for a Naruto RP.

First of all,I want *her* to look like this:
but with a few changes.

1.She must look more feminine,girly.Because the RP character is a girl.

2.Make her eyes blue,not orange/yellow.

3.Instead of there being a dragon logo thing on the automail,could it be the Konoha logo,the sign thingy ...

4.The bottoms dont matter much,just the same theme and colors of the shirt.

5: Same pose as the picture,I want it to show as much as the original picture,I just want the picture to be about...500x582.Same expression,and I cant stress this enough,PLEASE MAKE HER LOOK LIKE A GIRL! Okay,sankyuu 


Thanks youuu in advance!!
If you take this request,you will be REPPED!! ;D


----------



## Suspect (Sep 3, 2006)

Requesting for Dobe ;D

Stock:


Size: about 500x500 would be nice

Just Naruto in that pic ^_^ and use "Suspect" instead of hatake_suspect please iif your adding a name to it ;D
other:-Sig style: like yours.
        - Dont want a colorfull theme, black,brown and orange would be nice,                          or your taste  .

I like ur work alot , theyre awsome<3, and i wont forget credit+rep for a job well done 

Thx in advance.


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 3, 2006)

Finished!

Did take some liberty in the outfit of Sesshoumaru, I hope you don't mind



			
				anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> I dont think many people have done this but,I'd like a drawn + photoshopped picture.I'm using this picture for a Naruto RP.
> 
> First of all,I want *her* to look like this:
> but with a few changes.
> ...


Could you give me a bigger version of that picture, because drawing it would be more work then neccaserry, and I can't photoshop a picture that smal to something so big...

What I got up till now:


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 3, 2006)

Er,thats the thing,thats the biggest I could get,which is why i asked for it to be *drawn* and photoshopped,eh heh ^^;


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 3, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> Er,thats the thing,thats the biggest I could get,which is why i asked for it to be *drawn* and photoshopped,eh heh ^^;


Drawing with such restrictions is no fun...>_<

Tries anyway...


----------



## Azurite (Sep 3, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Requesting for Dobe
> 
> Image/Stock(s):
> Size:500X500
> ...


reposting a new request


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Sep 3, 2006)

This is a request for DObe. That is if ya dont mind doing it..^^



500x500 please and with the background similar to the meow and sakura one...pic whichever picture ya want^^


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 3, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> Er,thats the thing,thats the biggest I could get,which is why i asked for it to be *drawn* and photoshopped,eh heh ^^;


Ended up vectorising it half, and adding some colour after...



I still have the vector image an such, so if you need anything...


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks soo much ^^
The only thing is,the cheeks a bit..odd O_o


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 3, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> Thanks soo much ^^
> The only thing is,the cheeks a bit..odd O_o


Yeah, I saw that...

But it's nearly 11 pm here, so I'll try and fix it up tomorrow, I'lll PM it to you, okay?


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 3, 2006)

Alright thats fine ^^
Thanks again.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey it's me again.  I just want a avatar.

Color: blue
Text: WTF?

Size: 180x180


----------



## az0r (Sep 4, 2006)

> Coloring Request For Dobe ^^
> 
> Stock:Link removed
> 
> ...



Repost ^^


----------



## Azurite (Sep 4, 2006)

Image stock any Break dancing Sakura or this one:
Size:500X500
Textne
pther:request for Dobe, make it like my previous request cred and rep,plz and thx


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 4, 2006)

DemonChild6 said:
			
		

> Hey it's me again.  I just want a avatar.
> 
> Color: blue
> Text: WTF?
> ...


Is this what you are looking for?




Yuffies request is finished BTW


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 4, 2006)

Sig And Avvy request for Dobe.

*Stock*:
if not that one then this one;

*Colors*ranges,yellows,light reds
*Text*:Yuffie-chan
*Size*: Sig-500x500
Avvy-125x125

It seems as though you have alot of requests on your hands,so I'll wait.
Thanks in advance,you will be credited and repped.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Sep 4, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Thats perfect! Thanks, but could you make it smaller? Like 125x125? I sort of messed up on the size...


----------



## Suspect (Sep 4, 2006)

Reposting ^^



			
				Hatake_Suspect said:
			
		

> Requesting for Dobe ;D
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Iruka (Sep 4, 2006)

*I will not take any more request beyond this point until further notice. Of course, I will finish all the previous requests and I will start with the member that haven't recieved a piece from me first. Anyone, that already did and is requesting again. I may skip your request because I don't have much time anymore and there are members that haven't gotten their request fulfilled. I'm sorry in advance.*


----------



## Iruka (Sep 4, 2006)

*-Please Kindly host them yourself.
-Credit*

*@Fall3n.AnG3L*
I'm not smart enough to know how to write Fallen Angel in Kanji so I put it in the regular word instead.


*@Hatake_Suspect*


*@Dances-of-Shadows*


----------



## Azurite (Sep 4, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Image stock any Break dancing Sakura or this one:
> Size:500X500
> Textne
> pther:request for Dobe, make it like my previous request cred and rep,plz and thx


re posting........


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 4, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> *I will not take any more request beyond this point until further notice. Of course, I will finish all the previous requests and I will start with the member that haven't recieved a piece from me first. Anyone, that already did and is requesting again. I may skip your request because I don't have much time anymore and there are members that haven't gotten their request fulfilled. I'm sorry in advance.*


Read that ^
Dobe already fulfilled one of your requests,so Dobe's doing the requests of those of the people who have never recieved something from Dobe.

I kept saying Dobe because I'm not sure if your a girl or not..xD


----------



## Azurite (Sep 4, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> Read that ^
> Dobe already fulfilled one of your requests,so Dobe's doing the requests of those of the people who have never recieved something from Dobe.


but......im requesting for a friend and she really wants this one.....my gf!


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 4, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> but......im requesting for a friend and she really wants this one.....my gf!


-_-X This isnt exactly the right place to post this,just wait on it for a bit,I requested something also.Just be patient.


----------



## Tuan (Sep 4, 2006)

you have to wait for a week to request again! dosent matter if is for ur gf or not.

and thanx for the awsome sig, ^^ i love it!!! cred+reps 

ill be back next week. thanx you alot


----------



## Suspect (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy mother of modern art that shit is sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!
Thank you Dobe <3.

Edit: Just noticed the fox in the top right corner, GOD DAMN, brilliant!!!!
Im in tears!!


----------



## Iruka (Sep 4, 2006)

*@anBU_YuFFie*




*-Kindly Host yourself
-Credit*


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 4, 2006)

That..is...the...coolest..effing...thing...ever ><
Thanks SOOO much! It add's to Al's prettyphulness!!
Cred + Repped


----------



## Azurite (Sep 4, 2006)

Dobe,wheres my request? it was for my girlfriend


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 4, 2006)

Orihime_WorldWonder said:
			
		

> Dobe,wheres my request? it was for my girlfriend


-___-X
Argh.
I dont want to spam or post anything off topic but;

1.Because she is taking the requests of people that never requested before.You've requested once before.

2.It hasnt been a week since you requested,and she put out like...5 sigs in a day,thats amazing so just wait for it.

be patiiieeennntttt


----------



## Iruka (Sep 4, 2006)

*@Orihime_WorldWonder*

*
-Host yourself
-Credit*

*@Copy.Nin*
I haven't forgotten your request. I'll work on it next ne. :]


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 5, 2006)

Dobe said:
			
		

> *I will not take any more request beyond this point until further notice. Of course, I will finish all the previous requests and I will start with the member that haven't recieved a piece from me first. Anyone, that already did and is requesting again. I may skip your request because I don't have much time anymore and there are members that haven't gotten their request fulfilled. I'm sorry in advance.*


Good, you have helped enormously, so just take a vacation of the thread


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2006)

Type: Sig
Pic: Superman logo
Colors: ermmm yellow and black OR yellow and white  their both good l0l
Size: regular? =/
Text: Wd0
Subtext: The Great Lion Kon

 l0l

w8 just saw he isnt doing requests.. is he... dam wel just do mine plx when u get back xD thanks!


----------



## Constantine (Sep 6, 2006)

*Request for The almighty Dobe-sama*

stock:
text:Bleach
subtext:A way of Life,and somwhere put TUK
colors:you choose,make them look kool
theme:lounge,hip hop theme or whatever you choose
dimensions:you choose
everything else is up to you
don't worry i'll rep and cred for sure!Believe It!


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 7, 2006)

I had to cut away Rukia because there was a big piece of tekst in the middle, and the photo on the background is taken from a traveling agency page about a trip to krakow...



I hope you like it in all it's simplicity...


----------



## Bleach (Sep 8, 2006)

u did his sig before mine ? O_o


----------



## Constantine (Sep 8, 2006)

@therahedwig:umm I like it but can Dobe-chan also do it ^_^ i'll keep 'em both
@Wd0on't spam u can get banned.....
@people:TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!


----------



## evilflame (Sep 9, 2006)

UPDATE::

Remember to follow these rules too
Pimp List

Additionally i think it's time we added a new rule aswell, since everyone is being a little inpatient, you do not keep repeatedly repost unforfilled requests, 
you need to be more patient, and realise that artists are doing this for fun, and they are taking there own time out of there life just to forfill your requests so be patient for them, also you may not request a specific person anymore, if you do your request may not be forfilled, the reason this rule has been added is due to the amount of inpatient people who request something to dobe, and then get angry for dobe taking a while to forfill the request, when she has loads of others to do too.

You can enter who you like to do the request, or who you'd prefer but no more requesting specific people, this way others can do your request for you instead, and you may even get better results than you thought.

When a request is forfilled please give rep and credits to the artist that did them.

Please keep it clean guys and follow these rules.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 9, 2006)

evilflame said:
			
		

> UPDATE::
> 
> Remember to follow these rules too
> Pimp List
> ...



I wasn't impatient, and I wasn't at all angry at dobe I have all the waiting time in the world I know she should do all of the requests before me first, I was just asking


----------



## zamiel (Sep 9, 2006)

ok here the request from shirou, finished D:


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 9, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:
			
		

> I wasn't impatient, and I wasn't at all angry at dobe I have all the waiting time in the world I know she should do all of the requests before me first, I was just asking


Well, suprise, but dobe is not the only one doing these requests, and you didn't say you wanted her to do it. And I can't read your mind, expeccially when you are being so very vague...(Edit, apparantly you put it in the title, I appologise...)

@Wd0, yes, but that was before evilflame abolished the specific person requests...

And thank you for doing that, I was getting bored here...


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 9, 2006)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Wdo, has anyone done your request yet? If not I'll take it.
------------
BTW: I make sigs and avy, and I don't need a transparent BG to make them.


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 9, 2006)

achmed the cheesenapper said:
			
		

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Wdo, has anyone done your request yet? If not I'll take it.
> ------------
> BTW: I make sigs and avy, and I don't need a transparent BG to make them.


Yay for new helper, though I'm doing that sig right now...


----------



## evilflame (Sep 9, 2006)

I wasn't saying you were angry at all dude i wasn't implymenting that at anyone inparticular if i was i would of mentioned someones name.



			
				Therahedwig said:
			
		

> but that was before evilflame abolished the specific person requests...
> 
> And thank you for doing that, I was getting bored here...



No problem, i noticed as i have returned that pretty much dobe was the only one getting to do things, so i decided to remove that due to the trouble.


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 9, 2006)

@ WD0



There you go, yes it's small, and it's my first splash, I hope you like it!


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 9, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> Yay for new helper, though I'm doing that sig right now...


If your going to make a sig please say so, I just made one for her becuase I didnt know you were on it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 9, 2006)

achmed the cheesenapper said:
			
		

> If your going to make a sig please say so, I just made one for her becuase I didnt know you were on it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Well, then he can choose...


----------



## evilflame (Sep 9, 2006)

Always Credit artists and please rep them aswell

Shall i request something *sneaky* lol


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 9, 2006)

---------------------------------------------------------------
You guys, there's way to much spam in this thread. It's a request thread, not a; talk-it-over-then do the request-thread.

from now on try to keep it at just request posts (sorry evilflame for taking control, but all the spam and little posts are annoying me..  )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 9, 2006)

Signature request for anybody who wants to do it;I want a normal sig not like Dobe's style ^^

Stock:


(For the second picture,I only want Alphonse in it,not ed,Al is the one on the   right.)
Text:Yuffie says "Alphonse is mine,dammit!"
Size:400x150
Colorsrange,Salmon,Yellow,Greens (Colors like my other alphonse sig ^^)
Others:Whatever you think'll look best,feel free to add it xD

I know,it's an odd request,but being's my name is Yuffie and I'm on an Al rampage,I had to do it xD,Creds and rep will go toward whomever takes this request =D


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 9, 2006)

ZOMFG ITS SOO AWESOME ZAMIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Request for Therahedwig!

Type: Drawing
Size:1024x768
Description: Steve Irwin and I about to catch a croc in anime style in some type of wild life
Refs:
Steve Irwin: Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3
Croc: Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3
Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3
Me:
My Hat - Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3
My Shirts - Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3 (open with a white shirt underneath)
My Pants - Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3 ( A lil more ripped)
My Accessories - Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3
Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3
My Shoes: Black Boots
My hair: Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 3 (Only that dull blond color like in zamiel's pic)
Skin Color: Tan
Eye color: Hazel/green

If I missed and info feel free to PM me, also PM me when it is done ^^


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 9, 2006)

anBU_YuFFie said:
			
		

> Signature request for anybody who wants to do it;I want a normal sig not like Dobe's style ^^
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


I'll take this one.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 9, 2006)

Nah,it's fine xD
I actually like it better without him there..
Ooh,and if possible,could there be like,white hearts xD?


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 9, 2006)

And there you go.
*PM* me if you want less hearts.
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 9, 2006)

Thats...amazing o:
You will be repped and creddited!


----------



## Neko (Sep 10, 2006)

Cool i hav a request ^_^ A sig and an AVI

--Sig--
Stock: Link removed
Text: "100% Kawaii"  "200% Mine"
Size: 450x200
Colors: Orange, Yellow, Lightish Brown
Others: Hmmmm wat ever else ud like to add ^_^

--Avi--
Stock: 
Text: 100% Kawaii
Size: 125x125
Colors: Same as Sig

 if Anyone Decides to to this


----------



## KINGOFNOD5 (Sep 10, 2006)

would someone mind doing me a Sigma six avy and sig


Avatar
150x150
a pic of firefly cutting threw some bats with wording "good... bad... i'm the guy with the fire sticks"

Siggy
400x150
pics of scarlett and snake-eye with both of them looking at each other with the wording "a slient love" 

thanks


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 10, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> ZOMFG ITS SOO AWESOME ZAMIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Request for Therahedwig!
> 
> Type: Drawing
> ...


lol... I'll try and see what I can do for you, though I don't get what accesory number one is...


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Sep 10, 2006)

Cool i hav a request 

--Sig--
Stock: Link removed
Text: "Killer Wooden Giraffes of Doom!  F.C."
Size: 450x200
Colors: Any (scary looking) red, black/ (giraffe style) brown yellow
Others: Let your creativity be your guide.

--Avi--
Stock: Link removed
Text: K.W.G.O.D!
Size: The biger size one, for special members  (sorry, don't know what size it is)
Colors: Same as Sig

ONEGAISHIMASU!


----------



## Wings (Sep 10, 2006)

Banner for FC

1. Text : Post Time Skip Sakura FC Member
Size : 150×60
Colours : Colours that match with bg
Stock : Link removed

Banner

2. Text : Post Time Skip Sakura FC Owner
Size : 150×60
Colours : Match with BG
Stock : Link removed


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 10, 2006)

InoTenshi said:
			
		

> Cool i hav a request ^_^ A sig and an AVI
> 
> --Sig--
> Stock: Link removed
> ...


I'll take this one.



			
				brucelee said:
			
		

> Cool i hav a request
> 
> --Sig--
> Stock: [IM]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/urusainaa/giraffeofdoom.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 10, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> lol... I'll try and see what I can do for you, though I don't get what accesory number one is...




a bracelet just spred out and open.


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 10, 2006)

*@ino tenshi:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



avy: 
or


sig:
(accidently made 2 avys)




-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Requests that need to be done:

?shirou-chan: drawing-*therahedwig*
?bruce-lee: sig&avy
?wings: FC banner
*kingofnod5: You need to give us a stock.


----------



## Neko (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therahedwig (Sep 10, 2006)

Achmed said:
			
		

> *@ino tenshi:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Achmed, shall I take care of bruce-lee's girrafe pictures(clean them up/colour them) for you as stock?
EDIT: 

@shirou, thanks, I'll start on it right away!


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 10, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> Achmed, shall I take care of bruce-lee's girrafe pictures(clean them up/colour them) for you as stock?
> EDIT:
> 
> @shirou, thanks, I'll start on it right away!


Ooo! I like that  idea, 
I shall call it: "double team graphics" mwuahahah!
------------------------------------------------
But yes, TY therahedwig.
------------------------------------------------
@inotenshi: Glad you like it.


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 10, 2006)

-----------------------------------------------------
@Bruce-lee:

avy:

sig:

Rep please! And give some to therahedwig for coloring in the stock.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Requests that need to be done:

?wings: FC banner
*Knod5: need stock.


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Sep 10, 2006)

thank you very much!  It's very nice.

p.s. why is your rep so low?
p.p.s why did you spell London with an "e".  Is it a different place?


----------



## K-deps (Sep 10, 2006)

can i help with this

i can make sigs for people


if i can help respond


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 10, 2006)

brucelee said:
			
		

> thank you very much!  It's very nice.
> 
> p.s. why is your rep so low?
> p.p.s why did you spell London with an "e".  Is it a different place?


1. I'm playing around
2. And you mean my posts?( I don't post alot.
------------------------------------------
W/E don't respond to that.
---------------------------------------------

I'm not taking any requests till futher notice.(sorry


----------



## Constantine (Sep 10, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> Well, suprise, but dobe is not the only one doing these requests, and you didn't say you wanted her to do it. And I can't read your mind, expeccially when you are being so very vague...(Edit, apparantly you put it in the title, I appologise...)
> 
> @Wd0, yes, but that was before evilflame abolished the specific person requests...
> 
> And thank you for doing that, I was getting bored here...


mine was before evilflame abolished the specific person requests too(and don't tell me you didnt see that too...go f@$# yourself....
Edit: (sorry i'm mad)


----------



## evilflame (Sep 10, 2006)

Chaps welcome aboard, your name has been added to the list.

And spam posts aren't wanted but if a mod or admin comes in and sees them they will delete them, we don't want them but theres not much we can do really, you can discuss about signatures made and such if they want to.

Additionally, we've got alot of requests so please be patient.

@Taichou Urahara Kisuke :: If your request hasn't be completed then please repost it or wait, you can repost it if it hasn't been done and it isn't on the current page.


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 10, 2006)

Taichou Urahara Kisuke said:
			
		

> mine was before evilflame abolished the specific person requests too(and don't tell me you didnt see that too...go f@$# yourself....
> Edit: (sorry i'm mad)


Taichou, you've already gotten your request, I don't care how or when you got it, it's over now. Please do not post in here *unless you are requesting.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*^same goes for everyone!*

This is a requesting thread, if you request here you *will* get your request.

But what amazes me is how much we all spam, alot of the posts from page 4 and on, are not requests. If you are *not Requesting here do not post here*! I don't care what it is, if its something urgent then edit your post and put it in bold, or pm the artist.

Also please if someone makes you something, rep and credit them!

rep: Is when you click that white button down next the green light that shows you when person is logged in.
credit: putting your name under the sig they made for you.  
------------------------------------------


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> @ WD0
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, yes it's small, and it's my first splash, I hope you like it!





			
				Achmed said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Therahedwig
> Yay for new helper, though I'm doing that sig right now...
> 
> If your going to make a sig please say so, I just made one for her becuase I didnt know you were on it.


oo both those sigs are gr8 XD im gona have 2 choose between the 2 O_o or maybe i can use both lol  i think i might use achmeds though cause i dont really like that pop out splace thing T_T sorry but its still good and i might still put both in sig  

Anyways thanks! ill give rep and cred

ooo wow both


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 11, 2006)

Ummm i dont mean to bud in but how can u abolish the specific person requests. I mean what if the one person doesnt like the style of the person who does it? thats just not fair


----------



## evilflame (Sep 11, 2006)

Shirou-chan said:
			
		

> Ummm i dont mean to bud in but how can u abolish the specific person requests. I mean what if the one person doesnt like the style of the person who does it? thats just not fair



I said you can sugguest who you'd prefer to do the requests, but you may not request a specific person and anyone may take your request if you feel like, this has been brought up because way too many people are letting good artists and signature makers not get a chance and just requesting off one person.

Also dobe has stated he can't take anymore requests currently until he has finished the other ones anyway so he can not be specifically requested, fi you want one by dobe then you either way and ask him personally or you can wait until he is free and may take specific requests, but the specific requests are abolished so other people get a chance to prove how good they are so don't complain and put your request up, maybe you won't like it, but then again you might, and besides we are doing this for you, we are taking our own time out so we can make signatures, avy's drawings just to please you.

So please don't keep complaining.

And achmed you didn't create this topic so please don't take control i said already people can post requests and discuss requests, if they spam admins and mods will find it.


----------



## Pontago (Sep 11, 2006)

a pic of Gaara lokin real mean & scary 
icy,dark blue colo
as big as flamboozies
across the bottom"Enter Sandman"


----------



## Hagen (Sep 11, 2006)

I request an avatar ( i dont have photoshop). Can someone make one for me please?

The picture is saved in my photobucket album:

The size? uh..the same of my current avatar i guess. All in red bloody colors, With my nick Locard above/right side in black letters (bloody style). 

If someone could do my avatar I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## Caile (Sep 11, 2006)

Avatar and Signature Set please. 
Stock: here 
Text on Signature : I <3 Melon Bread 
Text on Avatar : Distant.Shadows
Theme : I guess what goes with it. 
Size for Signature : Default. 
Size for avatar : 125x125 and 150x150 please. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Sep 11, 2006)

evilflame said:
			
		

> I said you can sugguest who you'd prefer to do the requests, but you may not request a specific person and anyone may take your request if you feel like, this has been brought up because way too many people are letting good artists and signature makers not get a chance and just requesting off one person.
> 
> Also dobe has stated he can't take anymore requests currently until he has finished the other ones anyway so he can not be specifically requested, fi you want one by dobe then you either way and ask him personally or you can wait until he is free and may take specific requests, but the specific requests are abolished so other people get a chance to prove how good they are so don't complain and put your request up, maybe you won't like it, but then again you might, and besides we are doing this for you, we are taking our own time out so we can make signatures, avy's drawings just to please you.
> 
> ...



lol im not complaining


----------



## KINGOFNOD5 (Sep 12, 2006)

ok could not get the picures i wanted but i found some that will do

sig #1
400x160
stock:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v166/KINGOFNOD5/joetran3c_large.jpg[/URL]

aranged in the way posted 
Wording:union of the snake


Sig#2
400x160
stock:



Wording:light are darkest hour

if possable please remove wording from pics thanks


----------



## evilflame (Sep 12, 2006)

Kurama Sama said:
			
		

> a pic of Gaara lokin real mean & scary
> icy,dark blue colo
> as big as flamboozies
> across the bottom"Enter Sandman"



Please provide picture.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 12, 2006)

Avatar and Signature Set please. 
Stock- Naruto RP Center
Text on Signature - Stay Punk
Theme -whatever looks best
Size for Signature-Default
Size for avatar-150x150

ps.. colud u also remove hinata from the picture *thanks*


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey, evilflame could you please remove my name from the artists list, I don't think I'm ready to be taking requests yet. I'm still learning in everything, and I still have areas I need to improve in. (in my opinion)


----------



## evilflame (Sep 13, 2006)

Achmed said:
			
		

> Hey, evilflame could you please remove my name from the artists list, I don't think I'm ready to be taking requests yet. I'm still learning in everything, and I still have areas I need to improve in. (in my opinion)



Achmed whether your learning or not learning you are a good sig and avy creator from what i've seen, the more avy's sigs and such you make the more you will improve.

trust me you'll do fine, if they don't like what you've done that is there problem not yours.

please stay and help out the team.


----------



## az0r (Sep 15, 2006)

Coloring Request for any who can use photoshop skillfully ^^

Uncolored Picture: Here!

Could you please put this picture in the photo frame:
Here!


And could the setting be in a dark room

thanks for anyone who does it =]


----------



## evilflame (Sep 15, 2006)

Right this is a pain but it seems like people are really busy, i'm going to start learning how to make signatures and try to do some requests so sorry if i do,do someones request is sucks, but it may be a while till i can i need to get use to the programs first.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 16, 2006)

evilflame said:
			
		

> Right this is a pain but it seems like people are really busy, i'm going to start learning how to make signatures and try to do some requests so sorry if i do,do someones request is sucks, but it may be a while till i can i need to get use to the programs first.


thats ok I wolud like how to learn how to make them to but I cant find anywhere to help me


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 16, 2006)

Well Id like a Kakuzu avatar, as big as it can be for those who dont have a 150x150 avatar size, full photoshop with color, if anyone can help me out


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 17, 2006)

RecklessNinja said:
			
		

> Well Id like a Kakuzu avatar, as big as it can be for those who dont have a 150x150 avatar size, full photoshop with color, if anyone can help me out


You need to provide a stock;
Here's one:


----------



## Megaman21 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey I want a sig

Pic-Yondaime any 1 of your choice
backround-Black
Text-Megaman21 somewhere on the sig preferebly in a corner


----------



## az0r (Sep 22, 2006)

Copy.Nin said:
			
		

> Coloring Request for any who can use photoshop skillfully ^^
> 
> Uncolored Picture:
> 
> ...



Repost =] hopefully it will be done soon ^^


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 22, 2006)

I would like 1 request 1 naruto signature have pics would like my name in them background colour dont mind.
Posting pics you can use you can choose 1 dont mind wich 1









Reward:Reps,Eternal gratitude,Much love,Credit ofc

Thx in advance


----------



## Kyuubisasuke (Sep 23, 2006)

i need a 200x250 with sasuke with the red aura thing around him
with these pics




just sasuke kyuubi aura and kyuubi in background


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2006)

ah hi XD i would like to make a request i would like to no if anyone could colour this line art pic i have in photoshop i half cleaned it up so if u could please may some one digitally colour it in for me 
[Shinsen-Subs]_Innocent_Venus_-_08_[B5BD7474E]


----------



## t-danger (Oct 1, 2006)

i would like to make a request, if I could. if anyone is intersted, i need a signature of kakashi. any style ( as long as you think it is cool), and with any pictures. the only request I have is that you have the name "Keres" in it somewhere. if you feel like doing this, feel free to PM me about more info. thanks!


----------



## Dances-of-Shadows (Dec 3, 2006)

I would like to request an Avatar and Signature set of the following picture:



Signature Size: Default
Avatar Size: 150 x 150
Theme: Random(of your choice)
Text on Signature: " And I'll continue to look on from behind..."

Thankyou very much for even considering to do this, its up for grabs to anyone and I don't have a fancy on anyone particular cause I love all of your works...much luff Ja Ne!


----------



## Legion (Dec 3, 2006)

I wouldn't mind joining the artists team and helping fulfill some of these requests.

Specialities: sig-making and some cleaning of lineart.


----------



## Taizi124 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a sig request foy anyone

Size: 400x200
Text: Sometimes living in our past destroys our future
Style: any really, just use both pics and try have itachi in the backround kinda faded
Stock:  

Thanks to whoever does it
rep and cred of course


----------



## Legion (Dec 3, 2006)

Taizi124 - I couldn't do much with the Itachi pic, so:


----------



## Legion (Dec 3, 2006)

t-danger - Here. I hope you like it.

(Sorry for the double post...)


----------



## Taizi124 (Dec 4, 2006)

mrespman said:


> Taizi124 - I couldn't do much with the Itachi pic, so:



its ok, its a great sig
rep and cred


----------



## Legion (Dec 5, 2006)

Megaman21 - 

Tell me if you want it darker.


----------



## krescentwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

OK... I'm basically looking for a sketch, photoshop colored, or mixed-media type drawing. The choice is entirely up the whoever wants to pick up this request ^_^

The drawing is of one of my OC's and basically, I just wanna see him in someone elses style

Heres the drawing of Zaelin

Thanks in advance to any who pick it up 

Edit: In a momentary lapse of sense, I forgot how crappy angelfire was with images... switched to imageshack


----------



## Boo-chan (Mar 9, 2007)

Um... Could I please join?
I love to draw, and it's even funnier when you're drawing for someone!


If I'm allowed to join, I would love to try Krescentwolf's request! I'll probably just make a sketch though!
WARNING: I turn everything into bishies!

I can't say that I've made many sigs, but I want to learn... I guess I'm best at sketches, maybe lineart, and I would like to get much better at photoshop coloring! (Right now I suck!)


----------



## Boo-chan (Mar 20, 2007)

Has this thread died?


----------

